# Disque Dur interne non reconnu au demarrage



## imonamac (15 Décembre 2008)

Je viens d'installer Mac OS X Leopard sur l'iMac d'un ami (PPC) et il ne redemarre plus ou tout du moins il s'arrete sur un ecran bleu et une icone point d'interrogation. Il ne semble pas reconnaitre le disque dur interne.... meme en demarrant en appuyant sur Alt ca ne me propose aucun disque dur.


----------



## JPTK (15 Décembre 2008)

imonamac a dit:


> Je viens d'installer Mac OS X Leopard sur l'iMac d'un ami (PPC) et il ne redemarre plus ou tout du moins il s'arrete sur un ecran bleu et une icone point d'interrogation. Il ne semble pas reconnaitre le disque dur interne.... meme en demarrant en appuyant sur Alt ca ne me propose aucun disque dur.



Il venait d'où le DVD ?
Quel imac ?


----------



## imonamac (15 Décembre 2008)

Il vient du marchant de DVD. Et c'est un iMac PPC 20" la generation juste avant le intel.


----------

